# Opening Day



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Who's headed where on opening day? I'm sure most places will be crowded. I gotta see who's going to land the first keeper at 5:00:01 AM  I'm probably headed to SPSP to meet the crowds and loads of boaters.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*early start?*

my EXPERIENCE LAST YEAR same time was that matapeake was a blow out other than SPSP. i WAS alone there for about 3 hrs until the rush of SHORE fishers were there. Boaters will always be in force that day at all launch's.

good luck there on spsp.. YOU HOOK ROCKZILLA! and show ya need no stickin boat..........:jawdrop:


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

What time does SPSP open up? 6AM right? If you get there early and have a season pass, will the gates open if you punch in your pin on the back? This is the first year I have a season pass.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*At the*

RockFish Challange the first gates to the park were locked, so you had to waited until the park people unlocked it, to get to the toll gate.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Well it's going to be a long fun wait on Saturday then


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ya - unless they*

change things for opening day.

Am thinking of going really early.

Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I hope the park planned ahead since boaters will be there very early to launch and avoid the crowds. I'm sure plenty of fishermen are thinking the same.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Opening Day?*

No thanks, I'll wait until a weekday. .....Tightlines


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Don't worry they will be there early collecting the cash. They do not say on their website when they start charging the $5 a person on weekends but I would be willing to bet it will be soon.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Go there or go to the secret location X and fish all by yourself!!! That is what I will be doing, well after I go on a boat ride with a good friend!


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Location X*

FLF,
I am looking on my "Team Warior Fishing Map" and don't see Location X! There is PAX NAS (Location = J&A squidy rockfish hideout), SPSP (Location = Money Maker Hole), Choptank (Location = 2-fish-1-rig Money Maker), Narrows (Location = Dink City), Ocean City (Location = Sleepy Bridge Big-Fish), PLO (Location = Hat80- Ville) and Assateague (Location = Shaggy's Paradise), but no Location= X............

Perhaps my stolen Team Warior map is outdated, no where I can steal another? Oh yea, and where was that again Location?!?!?  


Hat... I wish I had the luxary of fishing weekdays.. then again a simple divorce and I am there! LOL


What is the keeper regulations this year? Tightlines,

- Surfman


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*SPSP is not busy in morning usually*

I have been to SPSP on opening day twice--getting there around 6:30 AM. I get in after waiting for only like 5 minutes tops and the beach is usually pretty empty. Everyone seems to stay home just like they do when it rains. I guess the real troopers go fishing--that's why you will all see Leonard there. As for me, I'll be fishing the Hudson River with my family. Good Luck.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*PASS*

YOU are wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ahead of me on thqt one..i envy a pass holder,it is smarter to buy a pass then to entail insane accrued gate charges like i do. when i have the money, it doesnt come to mind, when i dont have the money it is always in my mind.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

Big crowds on opening day?????


Hmmm...OK, I call it; I got first dibs! The spot on the point is mine! Consider my spikes in the sand! It's documented here. That's my spot!


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*hope your right*

i dont know where i am going now...IRI,AI OR FI OR BB OR CHB, OR SPSP because if im too late in the a:m, its a done deal to pack it for me.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I think I may avoid opening day. Not sure yet, but I hate big crowds.


----------



## jeffintime (Nov 15, 2003)

Will Sunday morning be just as nuts? I am going to bring the boat and give it a try. Never been down this early so I don't know what to expect. I am wanting to launch from spsp but you guys are scaring me


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

saturday 5:00am me and my uncle are going to get ours - weve bought the 9.99 lump crab meat at bi-rite on belair rd. to stuff it with - wish us luck - if all goes well ill be posting by 8-9 oclock depending on the beer drank(i might need a beer nap) - going? dunno - wherever the boat takes us..will let you know


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

*Pauky-Taking my*

spot and the sand hasn't even filled in the spike holes from last week yet.LOL 
Don"t know if i can make on saturday yet--but if i do i'll be casting over your right shoulder--no seriously stay a little right of the point to avoid the snag. Good luck to ya and all the P&S fishermen and women on opening day.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Opening day is closing day for me... probaly will be fishing spsp on monday morning...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah,I'll probily avoid the Opening Day Crazyness and fish for them Flatfish at the Eastern Shore of VA at Quinby on my pops(dads) boat.Its going to be nice this weekend. FINALY SOME NICE WEATHER.


----------



## bunyan (Feb 23, 2004)

Gonna avoid the crowds and try for shad on deer creek. Should thin out some up there with everyone chasing rocks. I hope! Monday I'll be at SPSP after work. Thats a long 1.5 mile trip!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

SurfMan- 28" min-no maximum (1) per person per day(04/17/04-05/15/04). Summer/Fall season 6/1/04-12/15/04( 2 per person 18"-28" per day) or(1 rock 18" to 28" total lenght and 1 rock larger than 28"). Can't wait. TRIGGER :jawdrop:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

BigJeff823 said:


> *Yeah,I'll probily avoid the Opening Day Crazyness and fish for them Flatfish at the Eastern Shore of VA at Quinby on my pops(dads) boat.Its going to be nice this weekend. FINALY SOME NICE WEATHER. *


Speaking of flounder, is there any good spots on the bay to catch them? I'd really like to get into those awesome tasting fish this summer.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Your best bet is to head EAST my friend. AI, Rt 50 bridge, OC Inlet, IRI, 3R's, Cape Henelopen. PLO sometimes pulls out some nice flounder during the summer and early fall but you have to work hard to keep the bait away from small blues and rockfish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info FL.

I've never fished for them before because many of the people I see trying for them don't catch a lot and what they do catch are under the 17 1/2 size limit. I'll have to get into it though; I usually stop by for a flounder fish fry at the CBBT restaurant. Anyone ever eat there flounder there? You get a big piece and it's good.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I've caught them at Solomons Fishin Pier during a normal salinity type year but the best fishin is either the coast of Delaware,Maryland(OC),and the coast of VA(from Chinoteague to the Tidwater areas Kiptopeake aka Lower Bay toward CBBT.PLO would be a good choice too.I've had my best luck with Minnow/Squid sandwich but they'll take Cut Spot or Bluefish too on a wide gap hook.You have to keep your bait moving an keep it on the bottom.Cast n retrive or use the current to drift the bait along the bottom.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm off with a 30 pack of Busch light and 2 bags of sweet n spicy beef jerky. Jigging Joe(formerly Joe Mama) or I will post after the beer nap.


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

*Report*

Fished under and around the bay bridge near pillar 42. Went near Meteapeake and SPSP. Trolling 5 rods with Parachutes , Snake/Eel 1/2 plastic 1/2 rubber lure , Bucktails , etc,.. Used downriggers to get down about 50 feet. Was crowded as crap and didn't look like anybody was pulling up anything as far as boats went. We however









n/m we got skunked too


----------



## Smack (Jul 29, 2003)

Showed up around 9:00AM at SPSP and hit a 32" 14 1/2 lb rock around 10:30AM  . We were about halfway betwen the tree and the point. Didn't get anything after that though and we left around 2. Here's a question though what size hooks are you guys using at SPSP?


----------



## striker (Aug 15, 2003)

5/0 for me


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I primarily use 2/0 or 3/0 circle. The largest stripers I have caught this year were on 2/0 circles.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*CAUGHT THAT DAY*

BETWEEN My south african friend aND i , WE CAUGHT ABOUT 7 NONE SMALLER THAN 33" THAT DAY. IT IS AND WAS GLORIOUS AS USUAL FOR THOSE THAT AIDED ME AND TOOK PICTURES...THAT I HAVENT YET GOTTEN.


----------

